# Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?



## Lunosch (24. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mache in der ersten Septemberwoche meinen Kurs und habe aber noch keinen online Prüfungstermin bekommen.

Da ich diese möglichst schnell machen möchte, hab ich versucht Prüfungstermine im Netz zu finden. 
Durch die Systemumstellung auf Online bekomme ich aber leider keine Infos hierzu.

Weiß zufällig jemand, wann ab dem 9.9. irgendwo Prüfungen sind. Umkreis bis ca 150 km von Nürnberg/ Neumarkt Opf. kein Problem.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. August 2013)

*AW: Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?*

Den Prüfungstermin vereinbart der Kursleiter nach Abstimmung mit den Kursteilnehmern bei der Prüfungskommision.


----------



## Lunosch (24. August 2013)

*AW: Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?*

Supi.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. August 2013)

*AW: Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?*

Hi Lunosch

lies Dir das mal durch:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/024206/index.php

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Lunosch (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?*

Danke.
Bin dort auch angemeldet und mit Nummer versehen.

Nun warte ich nur noch, dass endlich Prüfungstermine ausgeschrieben werden und ich mich anmelden kann.

Nach 3 jähriger Testphase feststellen, dass nix geht ist schon nicht schlecht. Dann 3 monatiger Serverumzug und dann klappt's immer noch nicht.

Gut Ding will Weile haben! #c


----------



## Franz_16 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?*

Hi Lunosch,
jetzt sind Termine f. Nürnberg online.
In näherer Umgebung zu Neumarkt gibt es im Moment noch keine Prüfungsstätten.


----------



## Lazarus (24. September 2013)

*AW: Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?*



Lunosch schrieb:


> Danke.
> Bin dort auch angemeldet und mit Nummer versehen.
> 
> Nun warte ich nur noch, dass endlich Prüfungstermine ausgeschrieben werden und ich mich anmelden kann.


Den Kurs hast du bereits gemacht?
Wenn ja, dann sprich deinen Kursleiter an, der kann bei der Behörde einen Prüfungstermin veranlassen.


----------



## Lunosch (24. September 2013)

*AW: Wann sind Prüfungen in Bayern?*

@Franz: Vielen Dank. Habs gesehen und mich gleich heut früh angemeldet.
Nehme lieber die 100km nach Bayreuth, da ist schon am Samstag Prüfung :vik: Sonst muss ich noch 2 Wochen warten.

@Lazarus: Ja, ginge auch. Aber die anderen Teilnehmer wollten einen späteren Prüfungstermin, damit Sie noch lernen können. Ich hab einfach vorher gelernt, im Kurs dann die Sachen gefragt bei denen ich nicht sicher war und kann daher theoretisch sofort Prüfung machen.


----------

